# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاحد 23 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الأحد 23/02/1431  الموافق 07/02/2010


نشاط في الرياح السطحية تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية  على شمال شرق وشرق ووسط وأجزاء من جنوب غرب المملكة يصحب ذلك إنخفاض في درجات  الحرارة ويستمر تواجد السحب على شرق وشمال المملكة حيث لايستبعد هطول أمطار خفيفة  منها على شمال وأجزاء من شرق المملكة تشمل ( رفحا ، حفر الباطن والقيصومة )، كما  تتكون السحب الركامية على مرتفعات الباحة ، عسير وجازان في فترة ما بعد الظهيرة ومن  المحتمل تكون الصقيع خلال ساعات الليل المتأخرة والصباح الباكر على مناطق شمال  المملكة .


 البحر الأحمر :
 
 الرياح السطحية:أغلبها غربية إلى شمالية غربية بسرعة 15 –  40 كم/ساعة . ارتفاع الموج:من متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل إلى مترين على  الجزء الجنوبي . حالـة البحر:خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .


الخليج العربي :

  الرياح السطحية: شمالية إلى شمالية غربية بسرعة 15-45  كم/ساعة .
ارتفاع الموج:من متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل إلى مترين  .
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 6 و 57 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره  /  11 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 61 %

سرعة الرياح / 8 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 3 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أصيب بحروق من الدرجة الثانية

القطيف المركزي يرفض نقل طفل إلى تخصصي الدمام لصعوبة حالته





أدخل الطفل علي إلى طوارىء مستشفى القطيف إثر احتراقه بماء ساخن  انسكب عليه مما أدى إلى إصابته بحروق أدخلته بغيبوبة .
وقال والد الطفل مصطفى  الناصر: إن ابنه علي أصيب بحروق من الدرجة الثانية وتم نقله الى المستشفى لتلقي  العلاج وأدخل الى العناية المركزة بقسم الحروق . ولفت والده إلى إخراج ابنه علي من  القسم بعد أسبوعين ونقله الى قسم العنابر لافتا إلى أن ابنه لم يجد الرعاية  المطلوبة بالمستشفى ومحاولته نقله الى مستشفى حكومي آخر دون جدوى مما دفعه الى  مخاطبة المديرية العامة للشؤون الصحية ووضعها في صورة ما وقع للطفل من  معاناة.
واشار الى قيام مستشفى القطيف المركزي بالاتصال بالأسرة والطلب منها  بالحضور لمقابلة الجراح لإعطاء الموافقة على إجراء عملية جراحية للطفل في المخ  ورفضه لإجراء العملية لطفله والطلب بنقله إلى مستشفى آخر وتحديد موعد لطفله بتاريخ  15/2/1431هـ بمستشفى الملك فهد التخصصي بالدمام ورفض مستشفى القطيف نقله لصعوبة  وضعه الصحي .
وأهاب والد الطفل بالمسؤولين بمديرية الصحة بمتابعة حالة طفله  وتوفير علاج له بمستشفى آخر .


ياعمري بعده صغير على هالآلام



يااارب يمن عليه بالصحه والعافيه ويطمن قلب امه وابوه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

براعم القطيف تشارك ببطولة «الفيرست ليجو» السعودي للربوت





أنهى فريق الروبوت التابع للنادي العلمي بنادي الهدى بجزيرة تاروت  مشاركته في بطولة الفيرست ليجو السعودي للروبوت 2009 التي نظمها مركز المواهب  الوطنية للتدريب بإشراف مؤسسة الملك عبدالعزيز لرعاية الموهوبين بصالة مدارس منارات  الشرقية.
وحقق الفريق المركز السابع من بين عشرين فريقا شاركوا في المنافسات,  وأوضح مدرب الفريق محمود الشماسي أن المسابقة تهتم بتشجيع الأجيال الصاعدة على تعلم  مبادئ البرمجة من خلال برمجة الروبوت. كما تركز على تكليف المتسابقين على تقديم  مشروع علمي معاصر يتناول أنواع المشاكل المعاصرة والحلول المقترحة  لتفاديها.
وبين المشرف العام على النادي العلمي المهندس حسين آل عبد المحسن أن  الفريق حقق نقاطا أكثر من العام الماضي بالرغم من صعوبة المهام المطلوب تنفيذها  منوها الى تطوير المشاركين مهاراتهم إلا أن الوقت لم يسعفهم. 
وبين قائد الفريق  سيد علي محمد العوامي أن المهام المطلوبة كانت صعبة وتحتاج إلى مزيد من التدريب في  حين عزا المتسابق أحمد البصارة عدم تحقيق أحد المراكز الأولى إلى توقيت المسابقة  التي أقيمت قبل الاختبارات بأسبوع وسببت غياب بعض المتسابقين وانسحاب البعض  الآخر.
وأوضح المشرف على الفريق المهندس علي الشهري أن المسابقة تضمنت موضوع  وسائل النقل والمواصلات وأبدى فريق sab abtal تفاعلاً كبيراً بأفكار طموحة ومتقدمة  عن طريق طرح حل لكثرة الحوادث المرورية في الخطوط السريعة.
ومثل الفريق سيد علي  محمد العوامي وأحمد عبدالله آل عبدالمحسن وأحمد وصفي البصارة وأحمد جعفر الشايب  وحسن فهد دعبل وسلام عماد آل سيف وعلي محمد المسبح ومحمد حسن الناصر ومحمد نبيل  المرهون.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«نـبي رضـاكـم» تجمـع الجــدات ببنـات السـابعـة فـي القطيـف


احتفلت الابتدائية السابعة للبنات بمحافظة القطيف بجدات الطالبات  في لقاء مفتوح معهن تحت عنوان (نبي رضاكم), وبحضور مديرة مكتب التربية والتعليم  بالقطيف دارين سعاد محمد الصبحي ومشرفة التوعية الإسلامية منار السليمان ومديرة  المدرسة ابتسام خالد الحزيم وعدد من المشرفات التربويات بمكتب التربية والتعليم  بمحافظة القطيف ومشرفات المصلى بمدارس مجلس الحي بالمحافظة (المرحلة الابتدائية).  وتم تنظيم مدخل المدرسة بطريقة شعبية حيث تجمعت الطالبات في جنباته تلعبن ألعابا  شعبية بإشراف المعلمة نعيمة العبندي. واستخدمت التقنيات والعروض التقدمية,  والمونتاج لعرض البرامج كنشرة إخبارية تلفزيونية من القناة السابعة قدمتها مذيعة  الأخبار الطالبة نورس الربيعان والمراسلة الإعلامية الطالبة نورة الربيعان وقد  أبدعت مشرفة المصلى شعاع العتيبي والمعلمة عبير القويز المشرفتان على البرنامج في  اختيار الفقرات وعرضها بأسلوب شيق. وبدأ الحفل بتلاوة آيات من الذكر الحكيم رتلته  الطالبة حوراء العتوق، ثم أنشودة ترحيبية فلاش بعنوان (شوفوا الحفل وافي)، ثم  أنشودة وطنية لتزامن الحفل مع عودة سلطان الخير لبلاد الخير وتعبيرا بفرحة سلامته  (يا دار) أنشدتها تغريد أبو زيد. تلتها مسرحية (اللي ماله أول ماله تالي) لمناقشة  أوضاع الجدات مع زوجات أبنائهن والفجوة التي أصبحت بين الجيران لبعد هذا الجيل عن  التواصل تمثيل (هنية الغانم، رقية المرهون، غدير البشراوي، سها إخوان، فاطمة  القرني، إسراء السويكت). ثم عودة للماضي وترديد أهازيج شعبية (حمامة نودي.. نودي)  و(هوب هوب يا بحر) وزعت خلاله عقود الريحان على الجدات. واشارت مديرة المدرسة  ابتسام خالد الحزيم إلى أن المهرجان يأتي تنفيذا لخطة وحدة التربية الإسلامية  بوزارة التربية والتعليم التي خصصت ضمن خطتها السنوية برنامجا يختص بتكريم الجدات  إيمانا بأهمية إعطاء الأجداد ولو جزء بسيط من حقهم في التكريم ولربط الأحفاد  بالأجداد في جو من المتعة, مشيرة إلى أن المهرجان تميز بتضافر الجهود من مديرة  ومعلمات وطالبات ومدعوات حتى وصل للشكل المشرف الذي ظهر به.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دفاع مدني القطيف يبحث معوقات عمله





نظمت إدارة الدفاع المدني بمحافظة القطيف أمس الأول اجتماعا  لمناقشة أهم المعوقات التي اعترضت عملها خلال العام الماضي ومناقشة خطة العام  الحالي بمركز الخدمة الاجتماعية بالقطيف. وقال مدير الإدارة العميد سعيد المالحي ان  الاجتماع ينظم كل 6 أشهر لمناقشة ما تم خلال الفترة الماضية من أخطاء لتفاديها ووضع  الحلول العملية لتجاوزها مستقبلا . واستعرض أهم الأنشطة التي نفذت خلال العام  الماضي منها فريق التوعية الخاص لمدارس المحافظة ,والحملة التفتيشية على محال  السكراب التي نجحت في إغلاق المحال وغيرها من الأنشطة التي من بينها الدورات  واللقاءات التوعوية. وعرض مدير العمليات العقيد حسين آل نميس دراسة تناول فيها أهم  المناطق التي حصلت فيها الحرائق خلال العام الماضي، منها المنازل القديمة والآيلة  للسقوط، كما اشار إلى أن المزارع المهملة تعتبر مكانا مثاليا للحرائق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حفر «رسمية» تغرق شوارع صفوى





تنتشر في مدينة صفوى قصات إسفلت الشوارع التي تقوم بتنفيذها دوائر  مختلفة لمشاريعها وتبقى شهور على حالها رغم الانتهاء من المشاريع .
وتلجأ بعض  الدوائر الى حلول ترقيعية لتحذير مستخدمي الطريق من "القصات الاسفلتية" بوضع براميل  حولها للتنبيه عليها بدلا من سفلتتها .
ويقول سلمان العبد الهادي توجد حفريات  ملاصقة لمنزلنا الواقع في شارع الكراج منذ أكثر من 18 شهرا وبقيت الحفريات على  حالها منذ تلك الفترة منوها الى انها تشكل امتدادا طوليا حول منزله ولم يتم إصلاحها  وأصبحت مصدر قلق لنا جميعاً خاصة عند نزول الأمطار التي تحول المكان الى بحيرة .  ولفت حسين الداوود الى انتشار حفريات في كثير من أحياء المدينة وشوارعها الرئيسية  والفرعية مستهجنا وضع براميل للدلالة عليها . وبين ان الحفر ناجمة عن مشاريع دوائر  حكومية وتقوم بتركها غير آبهة بمخاطرها على المارة وممتلكاتهم مؤكدا ان ضحية تركها  مهملة هو المواطن.
ودعا المسؤولين الى الالتفات الى مخاطر القصات الاسفلتية  والعمل على سفلتتها حفاظا على المصلحة العامة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مـــركـــز الـرعــايــة النهــاريــة بالقطيف يـزور مينــاء  المـلـك عبـدالعــزيـز‏




نظم قسم التأهيل التابع لمركز الرعاية النهارية بمحافظة القطيف  زيارة لميناء الملك عبد العزيز بالدمام مؤخرا. وقد شارك في الزيارة المعلمة أحلام  أحمد، والمعلمة فاطمة الحايك إضافة إلى مجموعة من الطالبات ورافقهن في الجولة نبيل  المشامع. وشملت الزيارة عددا من أقسام الميناء وتم تعريف الطالبات على أقسام  الميناء. كما تم التعرف على مهام الميناء الرئيسة.
من جهتها، أكدت مساعدة  المديرة والأخصائية الاجتماعية منال أبو السعود أن المركز يستهدف الفئات من ذوي  الإعاقة الذهنية البسيطة، وذوي الإعاقة الذهنية المتوسطة، وفئة التوحّد وذوي  الإعاقة المزدوجة، ويتم القبول في المركز ( ذكور ) من سن 3 - 12عاما. أما (الإناث)  فيتم تقديم الخدمة فيها من سن 3 - 30 عاما. وأضافت أن الأطفال المعاقين بالمركز  يتلقون العديد من البرامج التربوية والمهارية وتنمية المعارف في الجوانب التعليمية  العامة بجانب البرامج الأساسية في القراءة والكتابة، منوهة إلى اهتمام القائمين على  المركز بالجانبين الاجتماعي والترويحي للطفل وتنظيم فعاليات ترفيهية ومهرجانات خاصة  بالمركز، وعمل زيارات منزلية، وورش عمل خاصة بالأشغال اليدوية، ومسرحيات.
وأوضحت  أبو السعود أن من ضمن أهداف المركز تنمية مهارات الأطفال وفقا لقدراتهم الفردية،  ومساعدة الأطفال على التواصل الاجتماعي واللغوي، وتحقيق التكيف النفسي، ومساندة أسر  الأطفال، ودمج ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وسط المجتمع.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

19 فتاة

تمكنت الجهات الأمنية بمحافظة الأحساء من القبض على عدد من الفتيات والشبان في  استراحة خاصة بطريق القرى الشرقية بين الساعة الرابعة والخامسة فجراً، وتؤكد  المصادر انه تمت دعوة مجموعة من الشباب والفتيات لإقامة حفل لإحدى الفتيات بمناسبة  عيد ميلادها وتم القبض على عشر فتيات وثمانية شبان وهروب تسع فتيات، وتمت إحالتهم  لمركز الشرطة للتحقيق معهم ومعرفة المخطط لتلك الليالي المخالفة التي يتم فيها  ارتكاب الرذائل وشرب الخمور .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العناية الإلهية تنقذ سائقا من حادث انقلاب 






أسفر وقوع حادث مروري على طريق الخبر الدمام السريع صباح أمس  السبت إلى انقلاب مركبه في وسط الطريق إلا أن زحمة السير وصل الى النفق كما تواجدت  المرور لإنقاذ المصابين وإنهاء الزحام المحيط بالسيارة ولم يسفر الحادث عن وقوع أية  إصابات بالغة وأكد سائق السيارة أن سبب الحادث هو توقف السيارة التي كانت أمامه  فجأة مما أدى إلى اصطدام السيارة التي خلفي بمؤخرة سيارتي مما أدى إلى عدم توازن  السيارة واختلال عجلة القيادة واصطدمت بالرصيف الأيسر وانقلبت سيارتي .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«تسونامي العزيزية»يفجر الخلافات بين إدارات الشرقية


في الوقت الذي تضاربت فيه ردود الإدارات الحكومية بالمنطقة  الشرقية عن مسئولية مباشرة حادثة المد البحري الكبرى "تسونامي" التي طغت خلالها  مياه البحر على مساحة واسعة من اليابسة على شاطئ العزيزية بالخبر امس الأول  والتحذير المسبق من احتمالية وقوعها زادت مخاوف المواطنين والمقيمين من ضرب إعصار  مائي للمنطقة الشرقية, وذلك بعد خلو المواقع البحرية بشاطئي نصف القمر والعزيزية  والواجهات البحرية بالدمام والخبر خلال اليومين الماضيين من كثافة الزوار المعتادة  في عطلة الاسبوع حيث انعكست أحداث العزيزية التي نشرتها "اليوم "وما صاحبها من غرق  أكثر من 200 كشك ودباب وسيارة مواد غذائية بحالة من الهلع والخوف بين مرتادي  المواقع البحرية ، وأخلت إدارة الدفاع المدني مسئوليتها عن مباشرة حوادث المد  البحري بعد الأضرار التي لحقت اصحاب المشاريع التجارية على شاطئ العزيزية نافية في  الأصل تلقيها أي بلاغ من المواطنين أو الجهات المسئولة عن هذه الحادثة , وأكد  الناطق الاعلامي في مديرية الدفاع المدني بالمنطقة الشرقية المقدم منصور الدوسري أن  إدارة حرس الحدود هي المسئولة عن مباشرة ظواهر المد البحري التي تدخل في نطاق عملها  داخل البحر وعلى الشواطئ مبينا أن الدفاع المدني يباشر حوادث الحريق والاحتجاز  وكافة الحوادث التي تدخل ضمن نطاق اختصاصه في جميع المواقع ، فيما نفى الناطق  الاعلامي لحرس الحدود بالمنطقة الشرقية العقيد محمد الغامدي مسئوليتهم عن مباشرة  تبعات ظاهرة المد البحري التي ضربت شواطئ العزيزية امس الأول مؤكدا على أن عملهم  يتعلق بالحوادث التي تقع في عرض البحر وليس من اختصاصهم الوقوف على ماحصل على  الشواطئ من تلفيات وأضرار ، واضاف: ان ما تعرض له شاطئ العزيزية من ارتفاع في منسوب  المياه يعتبر أمراً طبيعياً نظرا للرياح التي تعرضت لها المنطقة الشرقية وأحدث بعض  التلفيات وليس هناك ما يدعو للقلق حيث تعتبر منطقة العزيزية منخفضة نسبياً وتم  التنسيق مع مصلحة الأرصاد وحماية البيئة وتم تكليف فريق من قبلهم للشخوص لتلك  المنطقة للمعاينة والدراسة ، وأكد الغامدي عدم تلقيهم أي بلاغ تحذيري من هيئة  الأرصاد الجوية بحدوث مد بحري على عكس ماجرت عليه العادة من الإبلاغ عن مثل هذه  الظواهر تجنبا لأي نتائح سلبية مبينا أنه في ذلك اليوم تم منع القوارب من دخول  البحر لمدة ساعتين نتيجة شدة الرياح 60 كم / الساعة ، واشار رئيس بلدية الخبر  المهندس عصام الملا إلى تنفيذ حملة الثلاثاء المقبل على شاطئ العزيزية يقوم بها  مندوبو الإمارة والبلدية والشرطة وحرس الحدود لإزالة المخالفات بشكل كامل موضحا أن  مهمة البلدية على الشاطئ تنظيمية فقط نتيجة أن تلك الأرض مملوكة من اشخاص  .

من جهة اخرى قال رئيس قسم الفيزياء بجامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن  الدكتور علي الشكري: إن ماحدث من مد بحري جاء نتيجة هبوب رياح قوية والتي تأتي في  بداية الشهر ومنتصفه وهو الأمر الذي يحدث تأثيرا واضحا على حركة الأمواج مستبعدا  حدوث أي إعصار مائي على المنطقة التي لم يخرج وضعها البحري عن مجرد ظاهرة مد بحري.  

وكانت " اليوم" قد انفردت امس بنشر خبر غرق أكثر من 200 كشك وسيارات مواد  غذائية فيما نجا عدد من الزوار على شاطئ العزيزية بالخبر صباح امس إثر حركة المد  البحري الكبيرة التي طغت خلالها مياه البحر على مساحة واسعة من اليابسة تجاوزت 500  متر على حدود الطريق السريع , ورصدت " اليوم" اثناء تجولها على الشاطئ مجموعة كبيرة  من الأكشاك التجارية والدبابات والناقلات الغذائية التي غرقت في مكانها المعتاد وسط  الشاطئ ولم ينجح اصحابها في إبعادها عن المد البحري بعد أن فضلوا الهرع إلى مقدمة  الشاطئ لإنقاذ عدد من الزوار الذين كانوا يغطون في نوم عميق داخل سياراتهم وخارجها  على أسرة النوم المستخدمة في الرحلات حيث غادر بعض منهم الموقع تاركين سياراتهم  لساعات على الشاطئ لصعوبة تحريكها ليعودوا لاحقا لإخراجها بعد أن هدأت ظاهرة المد.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

.. وغرق ألعاب ومرافق شاطئ العقير





وشهد شاطئ العقير حركة مد بحري قوية أدت إلى غرق أجزاء كبيرة من  الشاطئ شملت بعض المرافق العامة وألعاب الأطفال والممرات والمخيمات الموجودة ورميها  للصخور الكبيرة ما تسبب في شل حركة السير داخل الشاطئ وهو ما دعا أمانة الاحساء  بعمل الاحتياطات اللازمة لزوار الشاطئ وتنبيههم من خلال مكبرات الصوت بدوريات الأمن  والسلامة وتوجيه مرتادي الشاطئ الموجودين إلى اخذ الحيطة والحذر والابتعاد عن  الشاطئ حرصا على سلامتهم بمخاطر ومشكلات المد القوية التي كانت مصحوبة برياح قوية  حيث امتدت حركة المد لمسافة وصلت إلى 200 مترمن الشاطئ ، كما أدت الرياح القوية على  الشاطئ إلى تغطية أجزاء كبيرة من المسطحات الخضراء بالرمال والأتربة ،وأوضح مدير  إدارة شاطئ العقير انه على الفور تم تشغيل جميع معدات الأمانة وفتح ممرات جديدة  وحجز المياه التي تسببت فيها حركة المد ، كما كانت فرق الإنقاذ والدوريات في كامل  جاهزيتها واستعدادها تحسبا لأي طارئ

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حرس الحدود تبحث عن قارب صيد قطري


تبحث دوريات حرس الحدود البحرية عن قارب صيد قطري وعلى متنه 8  بحارة من الجنسية الهندية وأوضح العقيد محمد بن سعد الغامدي بانه تلقى مركز القيادة  والسيطرة بحرس حدود المنطقة الشرقية بلاغاُ من عمليات أمن السواحل والحدود بدولة  قطر يفيد بفقدان القارب مساء الجمعة ولم يعد حتى الآن فيما تبحث الدوريات البحرية  عن قارب آخر بدون بحارة بعد إبلاغ مالكه بفقدانه من مرسى القطيف و من المحتمل أن  الرياح التي تعرضت لها المنطقة جرفته الى عرض البحر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الزوج : رفضوا تنويمها رغم اكمالها الشهر التاسع

تشخيص خاطئ يقتل «جنيناً» في بطن أمه بـ «ولادة» الأحساء 



حرم الاهمال الطبي مواطنا وزوجته من مولودهما الذي كانا يترقبانه على أحر من الجمر  للمرة الثالثة على التوالي بعد وفاته في بطن امه نتيجة التفاف الحبل السري حول  رقبته . 
وتعود تفاصيل الواقعة عندما شعرت الزوجة بآلام وبمراجعتها مستشفى  الولادة والاطفال بمحافظة الاحساء اكدت لها الطبيبة استقرار حالتها وان الجنين بخير  الا انه بعد اسبوع عاودتها الالام وراجعت مستوصف الرقيقة وهناك تبين وفاة الجنين  نتيجة التفاف الحبل السري حول رقبته . 
متابعة منتظمة 
ويقول الزوج فهد بن  ابراهيم الذكر الله ، انه كان يتابع حالة زوجته الحامل في مستشفى النساء والاطفال  والولادة بانتظام منذ بداية حملها وتنفيذ تعليمات الطبيبة , وبعد دخولها الشهر  التاسع وتأخرها في الولادة ذهبت بها الى مستوصف الرقيقة القريب من المنزل للكشف  عليها وهناك طالبوني بنقلها فورا الى المستشفى بسبب ظهور علامات الولادة عليها  وبالفعل اسرعت بنقلها الى مستشفى الولادة والاطفال وبعد قيام الطبيبة بفحص الحالة  اكدت عدم وجود علامات الولادة وقررت انه لا يجب حضور زوجتي الا عند حدوث نزيف .  
تعليمات الطبيبة 
ويضيف الزوج بحسرة قائلا : عدنا الى المنزل تنفيذا  لتعليمات الطبيبة وبعد فترة قليلة وتحديدا يوم 9 صفر الجاري عاودت الآلام زوجتي  فنقلتها بسرعة الى مستوصف «الرقيقة» مرة اخرى وهناك تبين ان قلب الجنين توقف ولم  اصدق ما قالوه واسرعت الى المستشفى وهناك اكدوا صحة تشخيص المستوصف بوفاة الجنين في  بطن امه .
رفض المستشفى 
ويشير الزوج الى رفض المستشفى فى اول مرة تنويم  زوجته رغم اكمالها الشهر التاسع بينما ظل الجنين متوفي في بطنها 3 ايام متواصلة مما  هددها بالاصابة بتسمم الحمل حتى تم اخراجه بولادة طبيعية. 
وطالب مديرية الشؤون  الصحية فى الاحساء بالتحقيق في اهمال المستشفى ورفض تنويم زوجته رغم وجود بوادر  وعلامات الولادة وعدم اكتشاف وفاة الطفل في بطنها بينما اكتشفها مستوصف ومحاسبة  المتسبب فى التشخيص الخاطئ وبقاء الزوجة 3 ايام دون اخراج الجنين الميت من بطنها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بقيمة نصف مليون ريال 

تصادم مروري يكشف 34 ألف حبة كبتاجون 






كشف الحس الامني عند احد رجال المرور بمنطقة المدينة المنورة مساء  أمس الاول محاولة ترويج ما يقارب 34 ألف حبة كبتاجون كانت على وشك وصولها الى  المدينة المنورة، وتعود الحادثة عندما وقع حادث اصطدام بين سيارتين احداهما تابعة  للمروجين وهي من نوع جيب يستقلها شخصان والاخرى شاحنة على طريق تبوك - المدينة  بالقرب من قرية شجوى (70 كيلو شمال المدينة) وأصيب الراكب فيما احتجز السائق طالبا  من احد أقاربه الحضور فورا لاستلام السيارة الامر الذي اثار شكوك رجال الأمن  المتواجدين بالموقع وهو الذي دفعهم لتفتيش السيارة ووجدوا المخدرات مخبأة بطريقة  احترافية الا ان يقظة رجال الامن كشفت نواياهم حيث عثر على 34 ألف حبة كبتاجون  تتجاوز قيمتها السوقية ما يقارب نصف مليون ريال، اصيب أحد المروجين بكسور مضاعفة في  جسمه فيما ادخل الاخر المستشفى لاجراء احترازي .
وأوضح المقدم عمر النزاوي  الناطق الاعلامي بإدارة مرور منطقة المدينة المنورة ان المروجين كانوا يستقلون  سيارة من نوع جيب وعثر بحوزتهم على كمية من المخدرات بعد وقوع الحادث ،مؤكدا  تسليمهم الى الجهات ذات الاختصاص لاكمال اللازم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«إمام مسجد» يغتصب طفل آسيوي


تحقق شرطة مع وافد آسيوي اعتدى على طفل هندي الجنسية يبلغ من  العمر 9 أعوام استدرجه إلى سكنه المجاور لمئذنة المسجد الذي يعمل به إماما، وأشار  والد الطفل في دعواه إلى أنه قام باستدراج ابنه عدة مرات إلى داخل سكنه، حيث اعتدى  عليه وكان يقوم بتهديد ابنه ويجبره على عدم إخبار ذويه.الكشف عن ممارسات المعتدي  جاء بعد أن لاحظت والدة الطفل بعض الآثار على ملابسه لتقوم بسؤاله عما تعرض له  ليشير إلى إمام المسجد.
والدة الطفل نقلت المعلومات إلى زوجها الذي قدم بدوره  بلاغا لمركز شرطة ثول أكد فيه تعرض طفله للاعتداء من قبل إمام المسجد. 
الأجهزة  الأمنية تعاملت من فورها مع البلاغ بمهنية وجرى ضبط المدعى عليه وإخضاعه للتحقيق  الذي أنكر فيه علاقته بالحادثة، وبعد ساعات وبمواجهته بالدلائل والشواهد اعترف  بكامل تفاصيل الاغتصاب المتكررة وهو يوكد أنه قام بفعل الفاحشة في الطفل.
الناطق  الإعلامي لشرطة محافظة جدة العقيد مسفر الجعيد أشار إلى أنه تم إيقاف الشخص المدعى  عليه واعترف لرجال الأمن بما قام به من تعد على الطفل، وتمت إحالته لجهات الاختصاص  لاستكمال التحقيق معه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جمل سائب ينقل عائلة من 7 أشخاص إلى المستشفى


تعرضت عائلة من الجنسية الباكستانية لحادث مروري على طريق  الدوادمي – عفيف بسبب جمل سائب, وتعود تفاصيل الحادث عندما كانت العائلة عائدة من  محافظة عفيف انطلق نحو سيارتهم جمل سائب مما ادى الى اصطدام سيارة العائلة بالجمل  مما أدى لتهشم السيارة بالكامل وإصابة العائلة المكونة من أب وأم و 5 أطفال بإصابات  مختلفة وباشر الحادث دوريات مرور وشرطة عفيف, وتم نقل المصابين عن طريق الهلال  الأحمر السعودي وتم نقل المصابين لمستشفى عفيف العام وإدخالهم قسم الإسعاف وعمل  العلاجات اللازمة لهم وتنويم البعض منهم في قسم التنويم. يذكر ان طريق الدوادمي –  عفيف يشهد انطلاق عدد كبير من الجمال السائبة التي تتسبب في عدد كبير من الحوادث  الشنيعة التي راح ضحيتها الأبرياء.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عصابة «تاريخ الصلاحية» تجوب أحياء طبرجل 






تجولت شاحنة صغيرة لنقل المواد الغذائية في طبرجل في يوم الجمعة  وتوقفت عند أحد الجوامع الكبيرة بعد صلاة الجمعة لتبيع بعضا من أنواع البسكويتات  والمواد الغذائية الأخرى بأسعار زهيدة جدا نظرا لأن السلع التي تحتويها لم يتبق على  صلاحيتها سوى أسبوع أو أقل ولم تبلغ المواطنين الذين اشتروا كميات كبيرة أنها على  وشك انتهاء الصلاحية حيث أقبل الكثير من المواطنين عليها وتم بيع الكمية بكاملها  وقال أحد المواطنين الذين اشتروا بكميات كبيرة: إنني اشتريت كمية كبيرة لا يمكنني  استهلاكها قبل شهرين وهي لم يتبق عليها سوى أيام قليلة عن انتهاء صلاحيتها ولم  يخبرنا اصحاب الشاحنة المتنقلة التي تبيعه بقرب انتهاء صلاحية تلك المواد وسبب  إقبالنا عليها هو رخص تلك المواد الغذائية التي لم نعتد عليها من قبل في المحلات  التجارية التي ترفع الأسعار دائما وكالمعتاد تعود الكثير على ان السيارات المتنقلة  التي تنقل بضائع ومواد غذائية هي أرخص بكثير من أصحاب المحلات وذلك لعدم وجود  لأصحاب الشاحنات محلات بالايجار الشهري الذي يدفعهم لبيعها بسعر منخفض جدا  .متسائلين من المسؤول عن تلك الشاحنات التي تأتي من مناطق بعيدة؟ وأين الرقابة في  ذلك؟ .


 :huh:  يعني ولا واحد فيهم فيه عقل يفكر ويستغرب هالرخص


أو حتى مافكر واحد فيهم يطالع تاريخ الانتهاء  :noworry:  والله عبط

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سيارة عالقة بالرمال تثير الشكوك


لم تمنع هواية ممارسة التطعيس بعض الشباب من استخدام انواع مختلفة من السيارات لهذه  الرياضة حتى لو كانت السيارات التي يستخدمونها غير مخصصة لهذه الرياضة 
وقد  تواجدت في الرمال المجاورة لشاطىء نصف القمر على الطريق الممتد من شاطىء العزيزية  الى شاطىء نصف القمرالطريق المختصر سيارة حاول سائقها التطعيس بها على الرمال لكنة  علق قبل ان يصل الى القمة وتركها تصارع الرمال وذهب عنها وقد لاحظ بعض المتنزهين في  هذه المنطقة والتى يرتادون اليها بين فترة واخرى تواجد هذه السيارة عالقة في الرمال  ولم يتم ازالتها منذ اسبوعين تقريبا متساءلين عن سبب تواجدها في هذا المكان ولماذا  لم يتم ازالتها من صاحبها خلال هذه المدة غير القليلة مطالبين الجهات الامنية اتخاذ  اللازم والتحري عن اسباب تواجدها في هذا المكان واكد بعض المتواجدين ان السيارة  مسروقة وتركها الشاب بعدما فشل في اخراجها من الكثبان الرملية

----------


## شمعه تحترق

انفجار لُغم أرضي في صحراء حفر الباطن

 تعرض وافدان آسيويان من الجنسية الهندية، يعملان في رعي الأغنام، إلى إصابات في  اليدين والقدمين وأنحاء متفرقة من الجسد، بعد عبثهما في جسم غريب في صحراء حفر  الباطن، بالقرب من هجرة مناخ (135 كيلومتراً جنوب المحافظة)، يعتقد أنه من مخلفات  حرب الخليج، تبين فيما بعد أنه لُغم أرضي. وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفى الملك خالد العام،  وكشفت مصادر طبية ان حالهم الصحية «مستقرة». وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي في شرطة المنطقة  الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني، أنه «عند السادسة من مساء يوم الخميس الماضي، أبلغ  رجال نقطة الأمن التابعة للشرطة، غرفة العمليات، عن انفجار لغم أرضي في مقيمين  آسيويين، يعملان في رعي الأغنام في صحراء حفر الباطن، وتم نقل المصابين إلى  المستشفى من جانب الهلال الأحمر. وحالهما الصحية مستقرة». وأضاف «تبين من خلال  التحقيق، عبث المقيمين في جسم غريب في الأرض، فانفجر، ما تسبب في إصابات في الأيدي  والأقدام. وتم تسليم الموقع إلى وحدة الإسناد الهندسي التابعة لمدينة الملك خالد  العسكرية، لمعالجة الموضوع بحسب الاختصاص».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إفشال محاولة انتحار
اقتحم أفراد  أسرة في إحدى بلدات المسارحة باب غرفة دورة مياه لإنقاذ رجل في الأربعين من عمره  حاول الانتحار احتراقا. وذكرت التقارير أن الرجل سكب الوقود على جسده ثم أشعل  الثقاب بعد أن أحكم إغلاق الباب، لكن أقاربه حطموا دورة المياه وأنقذوه من الموت  ونقلوه على عجل للعلاج في المستشفى. وأشارت التقارير الطبية أن الحروق اقتصرت في  الوجه واليدين وحالته مستقرة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

التحقيق مع مشعوذ نيجيري زعم جلب" الحبيبة " وزيادة الرزق



تحقق هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام بمكة المكرمة اليوم مع ساحر ومشعوذ نيجيري يبلغ  من العمر 46 سنة إثر القبض عليه داخل وكر أعده لهذا الغرض بمنزله في شارع المنصور  بحوش بكر. 


وتشير معلومات إلى أن شعبة الأمن الوقائي  بشرطة العاصمة المقدسة وبقيادة ميدانية من العميد محمد المنشاوي وردها معلومات عن  نشاط الساحر, وجرى إعداد كمين للقبض عليه, حيث داهم رجال الأمن الوكر في ساعة تم  تحديدها مسبقا والقبض عليه بالجرم المشهود .

 
وأضحت المصادر أنه تم العثور بحوزته على مبلغ 4560 ريالا وطلاسم سحر وشعوذة  وأكثر من 20 حجابا وكيس كبير به مادة الرماد الأبيض مخلوطة بروث الحيوانات و16 عملا  سحريا ومصاحف مكتوب داخلها, إضافة لطلاسم وأقلام مخصصة للخطوط السحرية وقلايد  نسائية وخواتم رجالية يزعم أنها تجلب "الحبيبة" وتزيد الرزق .

 
وقالت المصادر نفسها إنه سلم لمركز شرطة المنصور, حيت تم التحقيق معه وإحالته لهيئة  التحقيق والادعاء العام بحكم الاختصاص .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حذره من الوقوف في المكان المخصص له

"زائر مزعج" يفرغ إطارات سيارة مواطن ويهدده سباً وشتماً





تقدم مواطن بشكوى إلى مركز شرطة المنار بشرق الرياض ببلاغ اتهم فيه أحد الأشخاص  بقيامه بتفريغ إطارات سيارته, والوقوف في المكان المخصص له نظاماً, وسبه وشتمه  بعبارات نابية, كتبها في ورقة ووضعها على سيارته, كما أرسل له رسائل تحمل عبارات  السب والقذف . 
 
وعن قصته مع "الزائر المزعج" يقول المواطن   إنه فوجئ مرة بوجود سيارة تقف في المكان المخصص لسيارته, فحاول لفت انتباه صاحبها  أن هذا المكان مخصص له طبقاً لنظام السكن بالعمارة, وأنه مدون عليه رقم الشقة, ولكن  صاحب السيارة أصر على الاستمرار في الوقوف مكان سيارتي, بل ووضع لي ورقة بها ألفاظ  نابية وسب وشتم, مؤكداً أنه يأتي من الشرقية وسيقف في نفس المكان, وزاد أنه قام  بتفريغ إطارات سيارتي, وأرسل لي رسائل تهديد عبر الجوال ، ما دفعني للجوء إلى  الشرطة وأطلعتهم على الرسائل فأخبروني أنهم سيرسلون له رسالة على جواله يحذرونه من  تكرار هذا الفعل.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*اصطياد ذئب ببرماوي اغتصب طفلة في جدة 
*


نجحت شرطة محافظة جدة في القبض على برماوي في العقد الخامس من العمر بالكيلو 14  بجدة استدرج طفلة عمرها سبع سنوات واغتصبها.
وكانت شرطة جدة تلقت بلاغاً من أسرة  بنجلاديشية مقيمة بالكيلو 14 بجدة حول تعرض ابنتهم البالغة من العمر سبع سنوات  لعملية اغتصاب بعد أن لاحظت أم الطفلة آثارا غريبة على ملابس الطفلة وراحت أمها  تسألها عن هذه الآثار فروت البنت التفاصيل ببراءة الطفولة .
أصيبت الأم بصدمة  وتوجهت إلى زوجها تروي له ما حدث لابنتهم فسارع الأب بتقديم بلاغ للجهات الأمنية  بالحادث.
وفور تلقي الشرطة البلاغ طالب اللواء على بن محمد السعدي الغامدي مدير  شرطة محافظة جدة بضرورة ضبط الجاني في أسرع وقت.
استفاد رجال الشرطة السريين من  المعلومات التي حصلوا عليها من أهل الطفلة الضحية وتم عمل التحريات اللازمة في محيط  المنطقة التي شهدت الواقعة وتمكن رجال البحث السري من تحديد هوية الجاني وتبين انه  برماوي في العقد الخامس، وعلى الفور تم القبض عليه .
المتحدث الإعلامي بشرطة  محافظة جدة العقيد مسفر بن داخل الجعيد أشار إلى أنه تم ضبط الجاني في وقت قياسي  ومازال التحقيق جارياً معه وتم إيقافه رهن التحقيق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*وفاة واصابة اكثر من 15 شخصاً اثر سقوط  حافلة من جسر في مصر 
*


لقي ستة أشخاص حتفهم وأصيب 9 آخرون يوم أمس السبت إثر انقلاب حافلة نقل ركاب وسقوطها من  أعلى جسر السادس من أكتوبر بمنطقة العباسية بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة .
وأوضحت  مصادر أمنية أن الحافلة كانت قادمة في الاتجاه من محافظة الجيزة متجهة إلى مدينة  نصر وخلال سيرها أعلى جسر السادس من أكتوبر لم يتمكن قائدها من السيطرة عليها بأحد  المنحنيات نتيجة للسرعة الزائدة ما أدى إلى اصطدامه بسور الجسر وسقوطه من أعلاه  بمنطقة العباسية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضربت طالبة بسلك كهربائي

"تعليم البنات" برنية يطالب الشرطة بإحضار امرأة اقتحمت  مدرسة



طالب مكتب التربية والتعليم للبنات في محافظة رنية، الشرطة بإحضار امرأة اقتحمت  مدرسة بنات وضربت طالبة على خلفية مشاجرة بين الطالبة المعتدى عليها وابنة المرأة  التي تدرس في نفس المدرسة . 
 
وذكرت مصادر  أن المرأة اقتحمت إحدى مدارس  البنات في إحدى قرى محافظة رنية، وضربت طالبة بسلك كهربائي كان بيدها عند اقتحام  المدرسة في تطور لمشاجرة حدثت بين ابنتها التي تدرس في نفس المدرسة والطالبة  المعتدى عليها قبل يوم.

 
وأشارت المصادر إلى أن المرأة وجهت بعدها اللوم لإدارة المدرسة في عدم تدخلها  بعدما أفرغت غضبها على الطالبة المعتدى عليها بالضرب المبرح، ثم خرجت من المدرسة  وتم إبلاغ الشرطة بذلك.

 
 لكن مكتب التربية والتعليم في رنية طالب بسرعة القبض على المرأة والتحقيق  معها حول اقتحامها المدرسة والتهجم على الطالبة وضربها، في الوقت الذي لم يتقدم  والد الطالبة المعتدى عليها بشكوى للشرطة في المرأة المعتدية للمشاجرة التي وقعت  بين ابنته وابنة المرأة قبل اقتحامها المدرسة وضرب الطالبة المعتدى عليها رغم  استغراب الجميع .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ترك خلفه 70 حفيدا ...وفاة معمر يمني عن 130 عاماً



وري في الثرى أمس الأول في مديرية يريم في محافظة إب وسط اليمن، واحد من أكبر  المعمرين في اليمن عن عمر يناهز 130 عاما. 

وقال عدد من معارفه إن المعمر  علي محمد صالح الدرويش الذي يعد واحداً من أكبر المعمرين اليمنيين على الإطلاق،  امتد به العمر ليعاصر دولا وحكومات عديدة ويخلف 70 فردا من الأحفاد. 

وشهد  الدرويش ثلاثة قرون، عاصر خلالها الحكم العثماني والإمامي، وعاش مستقراً في مسقط  رأسه في قرية الهجرة في صحة جيدة لم يزر خلال سنوات عمره أي مستشفى أو طبيب، ولم  يفقد أياً من حواسه حتى توفاه الله تعالى أمس الأول وهو معافى السمع والبصر  والذاكرة، وعزا معارف الفقيد ذلك إلى اعتماده في حياته وغذائه على النشويات  والبروتينات والسكريات من بينها العسل البلدي والشعير والحبوب الأخرى والخضراوات  والفواكه، مشيرين إلى أنه كان يعمل في زراعة الأرض ورعي الأغنام وله من الأحفاد 70  فرداً. 

وذكروا أن المعمر اليمني الدوريش ظل يتذكر عدداً من الأحداث  السياسية التي مرت باليمن منذ حكم الأتراك وعهد الأئمة في شمال اليمن والسلاطين في  الجنوب ومراحل الثورة والجمهورية. 

يذكر أن في اليمن كثيرا من المعمرين  والمعمرات الذين تبلغ أعمارهم أكثر من 120 عاماً، وتوفي بعضهم فيما البعض الآخر لا  يزال يعيش حياته الطبيعية وذلك لاعتماد أكثرهم في غذائهم على خيرات أراضيهم  الزراعية التي استغلوها لإنتاج الشعير والقمح والحبوب الأخرى والتي مازالت تجود  بمحصولها الوفير حتى الآن.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*أردني يهرب مع فتاة سورية و يعتدي عليها في حلب*


ألقى عناصر شرطة العزيزية ، في حي  الأشرفية بحلب ، القبض على المدعوة " شهيناز " لتغيبها عن منزل ذويها ، وكان  برفقتها لحظة القبض عليها امرأة أردنية الجنسية ، تبين فيما بعد أنها والدة شخص  أقدم على الهرب معها .

و بالتحقيق مع "  شهيناز " اعترفت أن الرجل الأردني وعدها بالزواج ، فهربت معه إلى دمشق ، وهناك ذهب  إلى منزل أحد أقاربه لعدم وجود منزل خاص به  ، وقام بالاعتداء عليها  حيث مارس معها  الجنس خلافاً للطبيعة .

و بينت التحقيقات " أن شهيناز تعرفت على  الرجل الأردني عن طريق ابنة خالتها المتوارية المدعوة " لينا " كون أن لينا تربطها  علاقة غرامية مع شاب أردني الجنسية أيضاً  " .

و بالتحقيق مع الإمرأة الأردنية الجنسية  التي كانت برفقة " شهيناز "  تبيّن أنها والدة الرجل ، وحضرت الى  سورية بقصد تثبيت زواج شهيناز على ابنها بعد أن أعلمها ولدها بوجود شهيناز "  .

وبالتحقيق مع صاحب المنزل الذي وجدت فيه  شهيناز " أفاد بأن ليس له علم بالأمر ، حيث علم أن شهيناز تكون زوجة الرجل  الاردني ، و طلبوا منه المكوث في منزله ريثما يتم تثبيت زواجهما " .

وفي المقابل قالت لمصادر نفسها: " لا يزال البحث جارٍ عن الخاطف الأردني ، أما شهيناز فقد تبين صحة الاعتداء عليها جنسيا ً ، وسيتم تقديم الجميع إلى القضاء  المختص أصولا ً " .

ولا يزال البحث جاري عن " لينا "  ابنة  خالة " شهيناز " ، وعشيقها .


* اشهالحدوته * لا ولاحظت ان اللي كتب الخبر مكرر اسم شهيناز 

مافي سطر الا وكاتب شهيناز  :toung:  شكله معجب بالاسم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضاف مالديهم من أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و 24 دقيقه صباحا ً:


درجة الحراره / 11 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 61 %

سرعة الرياح / 9 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 1 كم

----------


## عنيده

السلاااام .. 
اخبار متنوعه .. 
بس زايد الاغتصاب . .
الله يستر .. 
و لا حول و لا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم .. 
يالله بالفرج .. 
يعطيج العافيه خيتوو .. 
موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## ابو طارق

*روسيا تصمم جهاز تدقيق إلكتروني للفحص والتفتيش في الطائرات*

تمكن خبراء روس من تصميم جهاز تدقيق إلكتروني جديد وفريد من نوعه للفحص والتفتيش في الطائرات.
ونقلت وكالة الانباء الروسية "نوفوستي" عن الخبير الروسي والمدير الفني لشركة ناوتشني بريبور نيقولاي ايفانوف قوله اليوم:"ان الابتكار الروسي المتمثل في منظومة الفحص بأشعة أكس يتميز بأنه يحتوي على الحد الأدنى من التعرض للإشعاع ما يعني تخفيف الاضرار الناجمة عن تعرض الانسان للاشعاع بكميات كبيرة".
وأشار الى "أن الجهاز يظهرعلى شاشة الكومبيوتر صورة للإنسان من قدميه حتى أعلى رأسه ما يتيح للمشرف أن يرى كل ما هو موجود في جسم الراكب وعليه سواء في الملابس أو داخل الجسم".


مش رح يخلوا  طريقة الا ويستعملوها للتفتيش

----------


## ابو طارق

*ذوبان جليد القطب الشمالي يكلف العالم 24 تريليون دولار بحلول 2050*

أعلن تقرير أن ذوبان الجليد بالقطب الشمالي يمكن أن يكلف قطاعات الزراعة والعقارات والتأمينات في كل مكان من العالم ما بين 2.4 إلى 24 تريليون دولار قبل حلول 2050 بسبب خسائر من ارتفاع مستويات البحار والفيضانات والموجات الحارة. وقال ايبان جودستاين وهو اقتصادي في مجال الموارد بكلية " بارد كوليدج" في ولاية نيويورك والذي شارك في إعداد التقرير الذي يحمل اسم "الخزانة القطبية الشمالية والأصول العالمية تذوب" أن كل فرد في كل انحاء العالم سيتحمل التكاليف. ولفت الى ان" هذا التقرير الذي راجعه أكثر من 12 عالما واقتصاديا ومولته مجموعة بيو للبيئة وهي ذراع المنظمة الخيرية شاريتابل ترستس يقدم أول محاولة لاحصاء تكلفة خسارة أحد اكبر صناع الطقس في العالم".
واضاف: "القطب الشمالي هو مكيف الهواء لهذا الكوكب وبدأ في الانهيار".
واشار التقرير الى"أن فقدان جليد البحر القطبي الشمالي والغطاء الجليدي يكلف العالم بالفعل ما بين نحو 61 مليار دولار و 371 مليار دولار سنويا من نفقات ترتبط بالموجات الحارة والفيضانات وعوامل اخرى".


في  سبعينات القرن الماضي (ذبحونا ) بالتحليل 

والدراسات عن نفاذ البترول  في التسعينات 

وكانت النتيجة مغايرة  يلا ناس بتحلل وناس بتدفع

----------


## ابو طارق

*التعرض لدرجة حرارة 100 تحت الصفر يخفف آلام الأمراض المزمنة*

أثبتت دراسة طبية نمساوية بأن "التعرض الطبيعي لدرجة حرارة 100 تحت الصفر في مراكز طبية متخصصة من شأنه أن يخفف من الآلام الناتجة عن أمراض مزمنة كثيرة مثل الروماتيزم وأوجاع المفاصل والعمود الفقري وغيرها".
وأوضحت الدراسة أن "التعرض لموجات قارسة من البرودة ناقص 100 من شأنه القضاء على الخلايا المسببة للعديد من الالتهابات الدموية وبالتالي الابتعاد والتخفيف من استخدام الأدوية المسكنة"، لافتة إلى "فعالية البرودة الزائدة في معالجة الأمراض الجلدية والتأثير الايجابي على نشاط الدماغ".


100 درجة تحت الصفر  ؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو طارق

*عدم الشعور بالألم أثناء العلاج بالوخز بالإبر الصينية مرتبط بالدماغ*

كشفت دراسة حديثة نشرتها صحيفة "الديلي تليغراف" البريطانية اليوم أن "عدم الشعور بالألم أثناء العلاج بالوخز بالإبر الصينية مرتبط بالدماغ حيث وجد باحثون أجروا فحصا دقيقا لدماغ أحد المتطوعين أثناء العلاج أن هذه الإبر تعطل المسارات المتصلة بالدماغ والتي تسبب الألم" .
ونقلت الصحيفة عن البروفيسور هوغ ماكفيرسون في جامعة يورك قوله "إن نتائج الفحص السابق أظهرت دليلا علميا وموضوعيا بأن الوخز بالإبر الصينية له أثار محددة على الدماغ إذ أن العلاج بهذه الطريقة يؤثر على بعض الأنظمة العصبية في الدماغ" .
وأشار ماكفيرسون إلى"أنه عندما يتم علاج المريض بالوخز بالإبر الصينية ينشأ ما يسمى "دي تشي" وهو مزيج من الأحاسيس التي يشعر الشخص من خلالها بالثقل وعدم القدرة على الحركة".
وأوضح ماكفيرسون أنه عندما أجرى اختبارين على مجموعتين تم وخزهما بالإبر الأولى وخزت في الطبقة السطحية من الجلد وهي الطريقة التي تستعملها اليابان بينما وخزت الثانية لتصل الإبر إلى الطبقات الداخلية من الجلد وهي الطريقة التي تستعملها الصين.

----------


## ابو طارق

*طوكيو (ا ف ب) - توقع عملاق صناعة السيارات الياباني "تويوتا" الخميس ان تبلغ تكاليف قراره سحب الملايين من سياراته حول العالم بسبب مشكلة في دواسة السرعة، ما بين 170 الى 180 مليار ين (ما بين 1,3 الى 1,4 مليار يورو).*
*وتوقع المدير التنفيذي لتويوتا تاكاهيكو ايجيشي ان تبلغ تكاليف عملية السحب في حد ذاتها نحو مئة مليار ين، وتلك الناجمة عن انخفاض عمليات البيع التي تلتها بين سبعين الى ثمانين مليارا.*
*وقد سحبت تويوتا منذ الخريف ثمانية ملايين من سياراتها في سائر انحاء العالم بسبب خلل في دواسة السرعة والسجادة الارضية القابلة للنزع والتي تلتصق احيانا بالدواسة.*
*من جهة اخرى اعلن المسؤول عن مراقبة الجودة في المجموعة هيرويوكي يوكوياما الخميس في مؤتمر صحافي ان تويوتا ستعلن "قريبا" عن اجراءات سلامة تخص النموذج الاخير من سياراتها من طراز "بريوس" الهجينة، بعد ان تلقت العديد من الشكاوى في اليابان والولايات المتحدة بشان فرامل هذه السيارات.*
*وقال المسؤول "نريد تقديم بعض الشروحات لزبائننا. نحن بصدد دراستها وسنعلنها قريبا".*
*لكنه لم يشر الى احتمال سحب هذه السيارات.**وقد اعلنت تويوتا انها تلقت حتى الان 77 شكوى في اليابان بشأن مشكلة في فرامل النسخة الاخيرة من سيارة "بريوس" الهجينة التي اطلقت في ايار/مايو 2009 في الارخبيل، في حين اعلنت السلطات الاميركية عن تلقيها شكاوى مشابهة بخصوص هذه السيارة.
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*الصين تصبح ثاني أكبر سوق للالماس في العالم..*



بكين (رويترز) - ذكرت وسائل إعلام حكومية أن الصين تجازوت اليابان العام الماضي لتصبح ثاني أكبر سوق للالماس في العالم بعد الولايات المتحدة حيث ارتفعت التعاملات ببورصة شنغهاي للالماس 16.4 في المئة الى أكثر من 1.5 مليار دولار.
وقالت وكالة أنباء الصين الجديدة (شينخوا) يوم الاحد ان الزيادة السنوية التي تحققت بينما كانت مناطق كثيرة من العالم غارقة في ركود عميق ترجع الى النمو الاقتصادي القوي في 2009 والذي بلغ 8.7 في المئة.
وقالت شينخوا على موقعها على الانترنت "في الوقت الذي استمر فيه نمو الاقتصاد بوتيرة مستقرة استمر نمو طلب المستهلكين على المجوهرات خاصة الالماس بالنسبة لسوق الزفاف."
واضافت "في هذا العام تجاوزت الصين اليابان لتصبح ثاني أكبر سوق للالماس للمستهلكين خلف الولايات المتحدة."
وتعد الطبقة المتوسطة التي تزداد ثراء في الصين والعدد الكبير من الزبائن عاملين رئيسيين في زيادة مبيعات الالماس في أكثر دول العالم سكانا.
ولم تبدأ الزيادة الفعلية في الطلب على الالماس في الصين سوى في التسعينات عندما نقلت شركة دي بيرز حملتها الاعلانية العالمية الى ذلك البلد مستغلة الرغبة الصينية الواضحة في الاستهلاك والسعي وراء نمط الحياة الغربي.
وتمتلك مجموعة انجلو امريكان للتعدين 45 في المئة من دي بيرز.

----------


## جنى الورود

*كل الشكروالتقديرلك عزيزتي*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

"فلكية جدة" ترصد ظهور بقعة عملاقة على  الشمس

رصدت الجمعية الفلكية  بجدة صباح اليوم الأحد، بقعة عملاقة في النصف الشمالي من قرص الشمس ويحدث بها  انفجارات وتوهجات شمسية كان آخرها انفجار من نوع ( م 2 ) فجر اليوم حوالي الساعة  01:00 صباحا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة. وذكرت الجمعية بأن البقعة التي تعبر الآن تظهر على  هيئة ثلاث مناطق مظلمة يبلغ حجم كل بقعة منها حجم الكرة الأرضية مرتين ما يجعل  رصدها سهل الرصد وهي ما تزال في طور النمو والازدياد. وحذرت الجمعية من النظر إلى  الشمس عبر التلسكوب أو أي عدسة مكبرة لان ذلك يعمل على إتلاف شبكية العين ، لذلك  يمكن رصدها من خلال تلسكوب شمسي أو من خلال تلسكوب مزود بمرشح ( فلتر ) أو من خلال  عملية إسقاط صورة الشمس على ورقة بيضاء.

يذكر بأن البقع الشمسية هي ظاهرة  مؤقتة على سطح الشمس وهي تظهر مظلمة مقارنه بالمناطق المحيطة بها حيث أن درجة  حرارتها اقل وهي تتكون بسبب الزيادة في نشاط المجال المغناطيسي وقد يستمر ظهور  البقع عدة أيام أو عدة أسابيع وقد تختفي خلف الجانب البعيد من الشمس وعودتها للظهور  مرة أخرى إذا ما بقيت متماسكة بعد عدة أسابيع .

----------


## نبراس،،،

شمعه تحترق ،،، ابو طارق ،،، ملكة سبأ ،،،
 كل الشكر لكم ولهذا الجهد الطيب
 اتمنى لكم مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عنوود ..

عليكم السلام والرحمه

يعافيك حبيبتي ويحفظك من كل سوء

تدووم لي هالطله ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق . .





> *روسيا تصمم جهاز تدقيق إلكتروني للفحص والتفتيش في الطائرات*



المصيبه انهم يكذبوا الكذبه ويصدقوها 
ويحبكوا القصه و يعملوا العمله وفي غيرهم يلصقوها
وكلها مصاااالح كباار والشعوب ضايعه في الطوشه .






> في  سبعينات القرن الماضي (ذبحونا ) بالتحليل 
> 
> والدراسات عن نفاذ البترول  في التسعينات 
> 
> وكانت النتيجة مغايرة  يلا ناس بتحلل وناس بتدفع



تعليقك هذا ذكرني بموجات لانفلونزا والامراض اللي تهدد البشريه  واللي بين فتره وفتره تطلع لنا فيها دول الغرب
والدول هنا تدفع .. والا خلق المشاكل والحروب بين بلدين لبيع صفقة اسلحه والبلدان هنا تدفع  :noworry: 





> *عدم الشعور بالألم أثناء العلاج بالوخز بالإبر الصينية مرتبط بالدماغ*



امم  :huh:  كنت اعتقد انو سبب عدم الشعور بألمها هو انو الوخز يكون سطحي 
 :toung:  ولله وطلعت عيونهم المرفوعه مو من قليل .

يسلموو باباتي عالخبريات والجهد الكبير

لاعدمناك ولاننحرم من فيض عطائك ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جنى الورود ..

الشكر لحضورك ياجنى 

منووره الصفحه وياارب دووم معانا منوره

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملووك ..

تسلمي حبيبتي عالجهد

مادري ليش عندي تفكير انو هالظاهره لها تأثيرات عالعالم  :unsure: 

يعطيك العافيه ياارب ولاتتأخري علينا  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

تسلم خيي وتدووم ياارب

ماننحرم من متابعتك وحضورك الطيب

يوفقك ربي لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أنباء عن انفجار هائل في محطة كهرباء في الولايات المتحدة

ذكرت وسائل إعلام محلية أن خط غاز انفجر اليوم في محطة كهرباء في ميدلتاون بولاية  كونيتيكت مما أسفر عن خسائر بشرية. 

وذكرت ميدلتاون برس بموقعها على  الانترنت أن سيارات إسعاف وطائرة هليكوبتر توجهت إلى الموقع. وأضافت أن الانفجار  حدث في محطة كلين انرجي. وتقع ميدلتاون إلى الجنوب من مدينة هارتفورد

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*لص يشعر بتأنيب الضمير بعد سرقة عجوز فيقف أمام منزلها منتظرا الشرطة*

** 

أثبت لص في ألمانيا أن اللصوص والخارجين عن القانون أيضا يشعرون أحيانا بوخزات  الضمير. وسطا لص (41 عاما) في ألمانيا على منزل امرأة عجوز (91 عاما) ولكنه شعر  بتأنيب الضمير بعد إتمام عملية السرقة لدرجة أنه وقف أمام باب المنزل وانتظر وصول  الشرطة.
وقالت مصادر الشرطة في مدينة فرايبورج اليوم إنه من الواضح أن اللص شعر  بفظاعة فعلته لذلك قرر عدم الهرب وسلم نفسه للشرطة دون أدنى مقاومة. وقال اللص  للشرطة إنه شعر فجأة بالأسى من أجل المرأة العجوز.
وكان اللص الذي ليس له ملف في  ارتكاب جرائم قبل ذلك قد رن جرس منزل المرأة العجوز وعندما فتحت له دفعها وهددها  وسرق من منزلها مبلغا ضئيلا. وأبلغت المرأة الشرطة بعد عملية السطو ثم جرى نقلها  لاحقا للمستشفى لتلقي العلاج بسبب الجروح التي أصيبت بها أثناء عملية السرقة.
 :deh:  :deh:  :deh:

----------


## ابو طارق

> أنباء عن انفجار هائل في محطة كهرباء في الولايات المتحدة
> 
> ذكرت وسائل إعلام محلية أن خط غاز انفجر اليوم في محطة كهرباء في ميدلتاون بولاية كونيتيكت مما أسفر عن خسائر بشرية.  
> وذكرت ميدلتاون برس بموقعها على الانترنت أن سيارات إسعاف وطائرة هليكوبتر توجهت إلى الموقع. وأضافت أن الانفجار حدث في محطة كلين انرجي. وتقع ميدلتاون إلى الجنوب من مدينة هارتفورد



 
*اخر الاخبار  عدد القتلى  وصل الى* 

*((50))*

----------


## MOONY

يعطيكم ألف عافيه شموعه الوالد العزيز ابو طارق
تحياتي لكما :wink:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

> *اخر الاخبار  عدد القتلى  وصل الى* 
> 
> *((50))*



إن شاءالله يبقى عدد الضحايا عند هالحد بس ومايكون في ازدياد

يعطيك العافيه باباتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..

يعافيك حبيبتي ويحفظك

تسلم لي هالطله ياارب

----------


## ليلاس

*مجهود قيم ..*

*الله يعطيييييكم العاافية ..*

*لاخلا ولا عدم ..*

----------

